
A Low Risk Monolith to Microservice Evolution - gajju3588
http://blog.christianposta.com/microservices/low-risk-monolith-to-microservice-evolution/
======
tabtab
What's with the tendency to make one service per entity? Typically "outside"
requesters needs joins so they don't have to. Filters (WHERE clauses) are also
nice. Otherwise the data user ends up reinventing a perfectly good database,
and wasting resources by bringing over more bytes than they need.

